# equipment



## david anscombe (Jul 24, 2010)

hey guys this is my second post

id like to gain muscle and tone right up

what equipment would i need ? i have 4 week off work and all id like to do is train !

id like a good 6 pack arms pecks shoulders and back so any workouts that will work well for theese id appriciate

also are there any (really good) supplements i can take also

thanks you

david


----------

